# IBEW 353 - How long after interview do they contact you



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Just had my final interview with IBEW 353 last week and it went pretty well. Was wondering when they start contacting the candidates if they have been accepted? The wait is killing me


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Depends on how many they are interviewing, and where you were in the process. If they had 100 interviews it depends on if you were first or last. 
If you don't make it you will have to do it again, some times it takes years to get in. 
In the US I would say don't wait for find work in the trade till union comes in, but I don't know how it is up north.
Cowboy


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Could be a week could be a year could be never.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## sparky1426 (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't speak for that particular local, but in ours you'll be ranked by your interview and test results and called up according to that. If the current crop of apprentices is working and we have openings to fill, you'll be called in that order. If there are current apprentices "on the book" it'll be a waiting game. Stick to it, be patient, and I wish you the best. That said, welcome to the trade!


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

Electriken01 said:


> Just had my final interview with IBEW 353 last week and it went pretty well. Was wondering when they start contacting the candidates if they have been accepted? The wait is killing me





just the cowboy said:


> Depends on how many they are interviewing, and where you were in the process. If they had 100 interviews it depends on if you were first or last.
> If you don't make it you will have to do it again, some times it takes years to get in.
> In the US I would say don't wait for find work in the trade till union comes in, but I don't know how it is up north.
> Cowboy


 I agree with Cowboy, the union is a constant hurry up and wait game. If you don't have any trade experience you're unlikely to rank highly unless they're very desperate, and if you do have experience you'll likely outshine all the kids without. 

I've never met a contractor of any type that valued anything more than on the job experience when it comes to an apprentice.


----------

